# Worried about this new eye problem



## Godwinlee (13 Apr 2015)

I am an infantry soldier so this problem has me really worried.

Recently, on a weekend ex, we had a shoot. I had 5 full mags of .556 and a C7. I was also wearing FFO and my BEWs. To my surprise when I started shooting, my eyes started burning and watering and I had to fight to keep them open. The feeling was similar to CS gas. Halfway throughout the shoot my nose started running and the tears were coming down. A minute after the shoot ended I was back to normal.

This has never happened to me before and I've shot many other times before. Can anyone tell me what's going on and what I can do to fix it?

Thanks alot.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2015)

Dragonborn said:
			
		

> I am an infantry soldier so this problem has me really worried.
> 
> Recently, on a weekend ex, we had a shoot. I had 5 full mags of .556 and a C7. I was also wearing FFO and my BEWs. To my surprise when I started shooting, my eyes started burning and watering and I had to fight to keep them open. The feeling was similar to CS gas. Halfway throughout the shoot my nose started running and the tears were coming down. A minute after the shoot ended I was back to normal.
> 
> ...



Just out of curiousity, what direction was the wind blowing?  Was it blowing the gases into your face?


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

I can't recall which direction the wind was blowing. Although I don't think that is the problem because I've once had a gas mask full of gas after shooting (ironic I know) and was fine.


----------



## DAA (13 Apr 2015)

Dragonborn said:
			
		

> I am an infantry soldier so this problem has me really worried.
> 
> Recently, on a weekend ex, we had a shoot. I had 5 full mags of .556 and a C7. I was also wearing FFO and my BEWs. To my surprise when I started shooting, my eyes started burning and watering and I had to fight to keep them open. The feeling was similar to CS gas. Halfway throughout the shoot my nose started running and the tears were coming down. A minute after the shoot ended I was back to normal.
> 
> ...



Not my area of expertise but maybe the mask wasn't properly cleaned when last used.  Check the issue date on the cannister, it may have contained residual CS gas and has since come to the end of it's life span.   Just a guess.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2015)

Burning CLP or whatever it was lubed with..


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Apr 2015)

Hey DAA,

Thanks for the reply. However I wasn't wearing a gas mask for the shoot last weekend. Just BEWs, and FFO. 

I'm shooting again in a couple weeks and i'll post an update.


----------



## medicineman (13 Apr 2015)

Try this - put your BEW back on for a bit and see what happens.  If it recurs, might still have something in your glasses, so wash them.

MM


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Apr 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Burning CLP or whatever it was lubed with..



That is a possibility but I usually use CLP on my bolt and do a some pull throughs before I shoot anyways and it has never irritated me.


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Apr 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Try this - put your BEW back on for a bit and see what happens.  If it recurs, might still have something in your glasses, so wash them.
> 
> MM



Thanks for the advice medicineman, i'll try that.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Apr 2015)

Dragonborn said:
			
		

> . . . Can anyone tell me what's going on and what I can do to fix it?



Since you placed this in the Canadian Forces Medical Group forum, my assumption is you think that the solution is medically related.  Well, (as potential applicants in the recruiting threads are incessantly told) no one on this means - even the rare few who are medically qualified - can (or should) make a diagnosis and suggest a medical remedy.  There are people out there who are licensed to do that; they are called doctors and they would have to actually examine you.  I was going to suggest that you see the MO, but then I checked your profile and realized you are a young reservist, so access to military medical authorities will be very limited.  If you think you need a medical opinion, see your family doctor.  That will probably be the quickest and easiest route to take.

My question is - what did your sect comd, or the RSO, or the medic providing coverage say when you reported your problem?  You did report it to the pers who were there, on the spot, to handle problems such as this, didn't you?


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Apr 2015)

Blackadder,

Thansk for the info, i'll report it to my family doctor the next time I see him.

I did report it to my section commander, but he didn't give me any advice about it.


----------



## mariomike (13 Apr 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> If you think you need a medical opinion, see your family doctor.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Rheostatic (13 Apr 2015)

Reminds me of this story: http://www.ted.com/talks/chris_hadfield_what_i_learned_from_going_blind_in_space

What are you using to wash your BEW?


----------



## Godwinlee (13 Apr 2015)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Reminds me of this story: http://www.ted.com/talks/chris_hadfield_what_i_learned_from_going_blind_in_space
> 
> What are you using to wash your BEW?



Issued cleaner solution and cloth.


----------

